# Bee finally popped ... with QUADS!



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We are going to have our hands full :laugh: Bee lost her ligs at about 4pm. She was having contractions, pushed a few times, but I had a feeling things weren't progressing quite fast enough. My mom went in and broke her water, and there was a little head! She was able to work a hoof foward and delivered baby number 1! Baby number 2 wooshed out pretty soon after that.

Baby number 3 was the first I went in to deliver, as mom stimulated baby 2 to get up and moving. A few good tugs and his big ol' head popped out. 

At this point I checked them all ... triplet bucks! Oh well, I had been bracing myself for a buck year. Everyone was dried off when Bee starting pushing again, and we pulled out the last kid, rear feet first. Gave it a good swing, quite the firecracker! Checked, and WHOOPIE, a DOE!   :leap:

Babies 1, 2, and 4 all have nursing down pat. Number 3 for some reason just didn't get it, so we forced some colostrum down his throat, and he is resting now. He will probably be our bottle baby 

Babies are all doing very well and napping.

All three boys will be available as wether pets ... they are all beautiful, flashy, so sweet. Full of character! 

First two pictures are some of our bucklings, the last one is our doeling, reserved by Laura


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

So precious.  Congratulations!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They all have their momma's sweet face and personality ... you can't help but love them all. All are already very friendly, I think they recognized our voices and they will chase our feet


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wanted to update: Baby number 3 finally figured out how to suckle  Now I can sleep!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's a better picture of the little girl


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! A beautiful bunch of babies. Sounds like you did a great job as midwives!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So fabulous, what adorable babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo the doe is red! Bee's dam was red and she just was so limited on throwing that red color. Looks like you got one through Bee though


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The little girl is GORGEOUS and boy does she KNOW it. Struts her stuff like nobody's buisness.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad all are healthy and doing great.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

they are all so cute congratulations


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

awww, congrats they are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on 4 healthy babies!! Very cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Quads, and all healthy! Awesome! They are cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! So very cute!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I posted pictures in my "Bee's herd!" thread


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Great job, Bee!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We are super proud of her


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good work mama Bee & Danielle!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have been able to do it without my mom or little sister there. Mom helped deliver and took care of the umbilical cords, as I delivered the other two and cleared out their lungs. Meanwhile my little sister is being ordered around, "More puppy pads! More this! More that!" :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats! 
I read (cant remember where, sorry) that you were homeschooled. I am being homescooled now  
The kids are soooooo cute!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW QUADS?! That is great! So glad babies and mama are all doing well, congrats. They are all sooo cute by the way. Keep those pics coming lol  

And congrats to Laura on her doeling!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I was homeschooled! So were my sisters 

Yes, QUADS! And so far, so good. When it gets cooler I'm going to head out with a bottle, just to teach them in case they'll need it. But when I checked up on them this morning, they all had full tummies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are soooo cute!! 

I'm homeschooled too!  Finishing up my Sr year!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!

I'm homeschooled too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo, homeschooled partay :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was really surprised to see how many of us are/were! (I started a HS thread a while ago to see how many were and boy I was surprised there were so many!)


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we get some updated pics???!!  Lol Congrats again, I hope I get a set of quads next year!!! (Just had my first two sets of trips this year!  Before it had been strictly twins... Lol)

I'm homeschooled too!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Soon! It's been horribly hot so they're still cooped up in the barn, it's a lot cooler in there.

"Little Guy" is a bit lanky, so he came inside for some bottle. Didn't want to suckle from it, but took a few swallows and hopped around  Good to see that everyone is so energetic.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad they're all doing well!!!  My girls are all telling me how hot it is right now too. I think we skipped spring and went straight to summer! Ugh! 

Hope the little guy keeps doing well, and gets the hang of a bottle! Bottle babies are the cutest...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, I know, SO hot! Well all four of these kids are going to be super friendly, they already know we're their buddies  Step in and your feet get showered with little kisses!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww! Stop teasing me - I want more little babies!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Honey Bee DRAINED her bottle. I was shocked. I popped it in her mouth and she slurped it right down, no fuss. Won't be a problem supplimenting this one! All of her brothers have been more stubborn in the bottle department :laugh:


----------

